# perma cath removal



## sundaey (May 22, 2008)

if a pt comes in to see a renal surgeon while in the global of having a AV Fistula put in, can you bill for the perma cath removal? what's in the surgical package for the insertion of a perma cath?


----------



## kevbshields (May 22, 2008)

There is no global concept for the Perma-cath insertion.  Any service subsequent to the initial can be coded separately.

Good luck!


----------



## lisammy (May 27, 2008)

Actually there is a 10 day global with a tunnelled cath. then there is a 90 day global on the creation of fistula.  If the removal falls into either global I will bill with a 58 modifier it is implied that it is a staged procedure.  Hope this helps.


----------

